# Tandem and kids



## Hurricane Jeff (Jan 1, 2006)

I hace a Ventana El Testigo tandem and will be converting it so my 8 year old can be the stoker. The question I have is to what size cranks have you used to accomadate smaller riders? My son is 56" tall, the tandem currently has 175mm cranks. I was thinking 155mm like the ones on his BMX bike, but finding any that size that can accomadate a triple chainring setup is next to impossible, I can find 165mm cranks though. Any thoughts?
Thanks for your help.


----------



## Ciclistagonzo (Dec 10, 2001)

Jeff, My stokers are my kids, I'm running normal cranks and using shortners.

http://www.amazon.com/Ride2-Crank-Shorteners-28mm-wide/dp/B001N89TNM

My 6 Y.O. daughter and 9 Y.O. son both ride with me and these and fit just fine. I use the same setting for both, at about 165mm and raise the seat for my son.


----------



## Hurricane Jeff (Jan 1, 2006)

Thanks for the response. Im running FSA carbon cranks and were worried about running shorteners with these cranks. I was thinking of buying 2 sets of 165mm cranks or finding some drive side only 165's . Its go to hear that your kids are OK using the 165's


----------



## Schmucker (Aug 23, 2007)

http://www.origin-8.com/?page_id=91&short_code=Triple+Alloy+Crankarms&cl1=CRANK+ARMS+&+SETS
Not tandem specific but probably super cheap. It says it's a triple and in 145, 155, and 165 lengths.


----------



## TandemNut (Mar 12, 2004)

If you want to be able to use the tandem for other stokers as well, get a set of daVinci's Super Gucci rear tandem cranks. They have drillings for 130/150/170mm. All you have to do is move the pedals. Doesn't make a wide Q factor like the shorteners do, and lets you use the tandem with other stokers too. 
We have them, or you can get direclty from daVinci. Also happens to be a very nice crankset, too.


----------



## Ciclistagonzo (Dec 10, 2001)

Hurricane Jeff said:


> . Its go to hear that your kids are OK using the 165's


165 work fine, Daughter is 50" tall son is 57/8" Tall (summer, they are both growing like weeds).

Have fun with the new stokers.


----------

